# kovachii spiking??



## phraggy (Jun 8, 2015)

I know I have posted this plant earlier in the week but one member thought this could be spiking. So I thought I would post another pic of the ' spike'. Do you think that this kovachii could be close to blooming???

bit excited Ed.


----------



## gonewild (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes it looks like it could be spike starting.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 8, 2015)

It looks like a spike!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 8, 2015)

I say yes. Congrats!


----------



## Hugorchids (Jun 8, 2015)

Congrats, it looks to me, keep the plant cool to avoid blasting


----------



## theorchidzone (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes for sure. Looks like a well grown plant too!

EYOF told me that theirs flower in Sept. Ours in California are about the same. So looks as if everyone is on track.

kovachii are slow to progress when small, but it seems like adult plants bloom once a year, which is awesome.

JC




phraggy said:


> I know I have posted this plant earlier in the week but one member thought this could be spiking. So I thought I would post another pic of the ' spike'. Do you think that this kovachii could be close to blooming???
> 
> bit excited Ed.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 9, 2015)

Yep!!!!! That's what I thought!!!! Spiking!


----------



## trdyl (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh the anticipation....


----------



## dodidoki (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes, could be, but sorry, I don't like its foliar pattern. I think it has some problem with heat or light, maybe roots. You can see its flower, but recovery will be very long, if any.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 17, 2015)

And ten days on--


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 17, 2015)

Still on the train for the ride.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats. Healthy specimen


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 17, 2015)

very healthy!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 17, 2015)

How exciting!! Thanks for getting us fired up.


----------



## Cat (Jun 17, 2015)

so excited for you! Can't wait to see a blooming pic.


----------



## John M (Jun 17, 2015)

Coming along nicely! 'Looking forward to the bloom pics. Look at all those new growths! That's going to be a big, hefty plant one day in the not to distant future!


----------



## phraggy (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all your nice comments. I will post a pic every ten days providing all goes well.
The plant has now five new growths.
Ed


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 18, 2015)

Wonderful! congratulations, was it an established division?


----------



## phraggy (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Bjorn. I got the plant via the EYOF which had one growth which had previously flowered and one more growth around 4" in height. It has grown very fast, not only to get to this stage but, as I've stated, it has put forth another 5 growths. So this plant is really pleasing me!!

Ed


----------



## Bjorn (Jun 18, 2015)

That is a big pro to get an established plant like you did. Getting them from Peru strains them and may cause them to sulk for a while (might be years)
Envy you that one Ed lets hope it continoues like this


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow can't wait to c it bloom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jun 18, 2015)

Very exciting!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 19, 2015)

waiting............


----------



## phraggy (Jun 28, 2015)

As promised a pic of ten days on.All seems to be growing very quickly and I have placed a pic of the new growths.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 28, 2015)

Its going for the moon! And look at the number of new growths! Fantastic!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 28, 2015)

looking good!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 29, 2015)

Loving the progress!!!


----------



## trdyl (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking very good!


----------



## Cheyenne (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, looking very good. Is this plant still in the same mix as it was when you got it from the EYOF or the middle man who got it for you? What is it planted in and have you seen new roots?


----------



## phraggy (Jun 30, 2015)

It came from EYOF ina smaller pot in rockwool. After it got a little used to being in my conditions I repotted in a larger pot. I am not a lover of rockwool but I didn't disturb the roots I just backfilled it with 9mm-12mm orchiata. At some stage ( probably the next pot ) I will remove the rockwool and just use the bark. My feeding regime is a small amount of calcium nitrate
(one tsp per 2 gallons) with 2tbsp of liquid seaweed every week but with a good flushing of fresh water twice between feeds. The roots were fine at the last repot so I expect they are still OK considering the new growths. Thanks for all the comments and questions,
Ed


----------



## Secundino (Jun 30, 2015)

That spike looks gorgeous - thick like a little finger? 
I don't like kovachi-flowers usually, but this plant is simply adorable!


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 1, 2015)

Wow, three new growths and a spike, congrats on such a healthy plant! I'm looking forward to seeing the flower!


----------



## phraggy (Jul 6, 2015)

Now Six new growths on the plant. Here are two views ' front and back'
Ed


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome! That beast is happy. Let's see each growth worth about $200...well that sure adds up to a nifty sum.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2015)

Another quick update for any interested members.
Ed


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 7, 2015)

Oooooooo Ahhhhhhhhh

It's almost here!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Another quick update for any interested members.
> Ed


Funny guy!! Thanks for the update. Keep us posted, good luck.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks Eric.

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jul 7, 2015)

Very exciting! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Another quick update for any interested members.
> Ed




Make it go fasteroke:oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow !!!! Jean

(just had a quick look at mine: Nix  )


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2015)

Hurry! Hurry! Hurry!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Another quick update for any interested members.
> Ed



I check this thread every day!


----------



## zhengbaoqiang (Jul 8, 2015)

can't wait any more!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 12, 2015)

come on!!!!


----------



## phraggy (Jul 12, 2015)

Not a lot of movement over the past 14 days --- but the bud is still swelling.
Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jul 12, 2015)

LOL! Orchids do teach us patience don't they?


----------



## phraggy (Jul 17, 2015)

The plant has another bud forming below the first one,
Ed


----------



## Justin (Jul 17, 2015)

you're killing us!


----------



## trdyl (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh the anticipation.....


----------



## Heather (Jul 17, 2015)

Can't wait! Nice looking plant.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 17, 2015)

More buds.....excellent!!


----------



## Achamore (Jul 21, 2015)

My kovachii is spiking too, about 10" long just now. Tis the season.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 21, 2015)

Achamore said:


> My kovachii is spiking too, about 10" long just now. Tis the season.



Congrats on your kovachii. Can you show some pics?? I believe it takes 5 months from spike to bloom.

Ed


----------



## daniella3d (Jul 22, 2015)

wow, that long from spike to bloom? and how long do the flowers last?



phraggy said:


> Congrats on your kovachii. Can you show some pics?? I believe it takes 5 months from spike to bloom.
> 
> Ed


----------



## phraggy (Jul 23, 2015)

daniella3d said:


> wow, that long from spike to bloom? and how long do the flowers last?



From what I have been told---- about a couple of weeks!!!!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep. But once they get going you get lots of blooms!


----------



## Achamore (Jul 25, 2015)

Ok, have posted the pics of my kovachii in spike, I made a new thread as this one is already pretty long. Interesting to note the colour differences in the plant and spike. Maybe it is the dissolved salts in my water that gives rise to the reddish bits in mine..?



phraggy said:


> Congrats on your kovachii. Can you show some pics?? I believe it takes 5 months from spike to bloom.
> 
> Ed


----------



## Achamore (Jul 25, 2015)

I'd forgotten that I had made this, but I've now posted a video I made 2 years ago of my kovachii opening up over 12 days. You can view it here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy3I6L-Tb9E&feature=youtu.be

There's so much work involved in making these timelapse videos, I stopped after that winter. 24 hour a day worries..! The video was created from over 16,000 shots.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 25, 2015)

Any updates on your Pk bud Phraggy?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2015)

Achamore said:


> I
> There's so much work involved in making these timelapse videos, I stopped after that winter. 24 hour a day worries..! The video was created from over 16,000 shots.


Kelly's Korner sells a unit that make time lapse sequences, you set it in place and "Voila!" it's about $60 US.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2015)

$99.95


----------



## phraggy (Jul 26, 2015)

Not yet Wendy although it's still coming along nicely. Will post a pic when something more interesting happens.

Ed


----------



## phraggy (Aug 3, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Not yet Wendy although it's still coming along nicely. Will post a pic when something more interesting happens.
> 
> Ed



Getting a lot nearer --- hope it's a good one!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 3, 2015)

:clap:


phraggy said:


> Getting a lot nearer --- hope it's a good one!!!


----------



## trdyl (Aug 3, 2015)

It won't be long now...


----------



## Wendy (Aug 3, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Getting a lot nearer --- hope it's a good one!!!



Any Phrag kovachii is a good one! Thanks for the update! :clap: Looking forward to seeing the flower.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 6, 2015)

Well the day has arrived. The bud opened yesterday and I took the pics this morning' The span on the flower is a little under 17cms so I'm hoping it will grow a bit more in the next couple of days' I like it -- hope you do --- but can stand any not so good comments you may have.

Ed.


----------



## Justin (Aug 6, 2015)

i will be first to say...it is beautiful!!!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 6, 2015)

That is beautiful! Worth the wait. I don't care for any of the Pk hybrids but the species itself is wonderful! Thanks for posting Ed. :clap:


----------



## trdyl (Aug 6, 2015)

Ed, It is quite lovely! Thank you for sharing its progress.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 6, 2015)

phraggy said:


> Well the day has arrived. The bud opened yesterday and I took the pics this morning' The span on the flower is a little under 17cms so I'm hoping it will grow a bit more in the next couple of days' I like it -- hope you do --- but can stand any not so good comments you may have.
> 
> Ed.



It should continue to grow for the first two weeks. Please keep us updated..!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2015)

Its a beauty!
Worthy of a BIG photo, however.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 6, 2015)

Wendy said:


> That is beautiful! Worth the wait. I don't care for any of the Pk hybrids but the species itself is wonderful! Thanks for posting Ed. :clap:



But have you seen that posting by Robert of the Hayley Decker x fischeri..? I agree to a large degree with the sentiment, the kovachii shape doesn't work well in so many crosses, but I think that one is stunning. Maybe it is the 2nd generation of the PK crosses we have to watch for..?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Worthy of a BIG photo, however.


This! oke: 
Congratulations. You have now joined the very exclusive club of those who have bloomed a Pk in captivity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 6, 2015)

Many thanks for all your replies and encouragement.

Ed


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2015)

I think it is lovely, and totally agree with NYEric!


> Congratulations. You have now joined the very exclusive club of those who have bloomed a Pk in captivity. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marco (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats! That was definitely worth the wait!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 7, 2015)

A beauty!!!! But please post more pics as it matures; interesting how this great shape will evolve!! Jean


----------



## Achamore (Aug 7, 2015)

Agreed, more pics please!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 7, 2015)

Absolutely stunning! :drool:

Congrats!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 7, 2015)

Been advised to put it before the RHS committee this coming weekend.

Ed


----------



## eggshells (Aug 7, 2015)

Fantastic. Well done.


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2015)

what perfect timing!


----------



## Silvan (Aug 8, 2015)

Beautiful. Congrats! :clap:


----------



## Secundino (Aug 9, 2015)

Beautifully grown plant and worth the effort! I'm no kovachii fan but it is always thrilling to see a spike emerge and buds swelling and colouring. The flower looks flawless, so I think the rhs committee should be delighted!

Thanks for sharing with us the progress of this plant!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 9, 2015)

Secundino said:


> Beautifully grown plant and worth the effort! I'm no kovachii fan but it is always thrilling to see a spike emerge and buds swelling and colouring. The flower looks flawless, so I think the rhs committee should be delighted!
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us the progress of this plant!



unsuccessful !!!! never mind it's only a plant!!

Ed


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2015)

What did the judges say?


----------



## phraggy (Aug 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> What did the judges say?



They'd seen better and the petals were becoming a little ruffled.

Ed


----------



## Silvan (Aug 9, 2015)

phraggy said:


> They'd seen better and the petals were becoming a little ruffled.
> 
> Ed



Timing is everything with kovachii. It's still a very great one.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2015)

Can you share a fresh pic of the whole bloom?


----------



## monocotman (Aug 10, 2015)

Ed, 
you are up against stiff opposition from the EYOF.
They have had at least one AM and one FCC to my knowledge from this species,
David


----------



## phraggy (Aug 10, 2015)

monocotman said:


> Ed,
> you are up against stiff opposition from the EYOF.
> They have had at least one AM and one FCC to my knowledge from this species,
> David



Hi David. It really doesn't matter, the plant is mine ( came from EYOF ) and
I will try and grow it on ( 5 new growths ) and present it with multiple blooms
---- in my dreams!!

Ed


----------



## Secundino (Aug 10, 2015)

You could try in Germany. I've seen photographs of 1st prize kovachiis with deformations... !:evil:


----------



## phraggy (Aug 10, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Can you share a fresh pic of the whole bloom?



Don. Here is todays pic. The bloom measures a tad over 7" in width x 5" in depth.

They also said that the dorsal was the wrong colour!!

Ed


----------



## Paul (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow!! That is very nice, well done!!

I'm still wating for my big clump to bloom. It grows more and more but no spike yet!!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 10, 2015)

What temperature is your greenhouse area? I mean, do you grow it cold or warm? From what I've been told, and found useful, is that kovachii needs to be grown in the cool section. Also, it likes to have on the one hand acidic water, but limestone schist at the roots. These factors, if not present, could have an impact I would think on such things as the dorsal colour. At least, that would be my guess.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 10, 2015)

Achamore said:


> What temperature is your greenhouse area? I mean, do you grow it cold or warm? From what I've been told, and found useful, is that kovachii needs to be grown in the cool section. Also, it likes to have on the one hand acidic water, but limestone schist at the roots. These factors, if not present, could have an impact I would think on such things as the dorsal colour. At least, that would be my guess.



I have my greenhouse at the minimum temp of 13c and the temp rises according to the outside weather. I guess you could call it intermediate to warm. Phrag kovachii grows in the tropical part of the Andes --- or so I'm lead to believe. I do water with rain water/tap water which gives me a pH of roughly 6.9. And I mix oyster shell into the compost. Every month I feed a little calcium nitrate,ammonium sulphate and liquid seaweed but only in minimal amounts.
Ed

Ed


----------



## Achamore (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Ed, I just wonder if it would prefer to grow cooler. Yes, it is the tropics, but it grows way up in the mountains where it is cooler. Jerry Fischer at Orchids Ltd told me early on to be sure to grow them cool, and that's what I have done, and they do seem to like it. That colour in the dorsal just strikes me as possibly being temperature related. By the way it is also very windy where it grows, not that we can do much about that..!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 11, 2015)

Achamore said:


> Hi Ed, I just wonder if it would prefer to grow cooler. Yes, it is the tropics, but it grows way up in the mountains where it is cooler. Jerry Fischer at Orchids Ltd told me early on to be sure to grow them cool, and that's what I have done, and they do seem to like it. That colour in the dorsal just strikes me as possibly being temperature related. By the way it is also very windy where it grows, not that we can do much about that..!



There are now two buds behind the open flower --will these just blast or continue after the first bloom fades. Not possible to grow cooler unless I grow outside!!

Ed


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

the dorsal seems to come out brownish on many clones...you should be proud of this one. also agree they prefer cool conditions


----------



## Achamore (Aug 11, 2015)

Wow! 2 more buds..! Heaven only knows. But hope they bloom!


----------



## phraggy (Aug 11, 2015)

I hope they bloom also but somehow I can't see it happening!!

Ed


----------



## Achamore (Aug 11, 2015)

I suspect you'll get one of those to open.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

i bet both will open


----------



## trdyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Very cool! More to come.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2015)

Judging isn't everything. Grow it big for your pleasure.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Judging isn't everything. Grow it big for your pleasure.



I agree Eric. The second bud has started to open but a small 3rd bud got rid of itself when the 2nd bud began to open. Will post a pic to compare to its other bloom---- I expect it will be identical!!

Ed


----------



## Hamlet (Aug 27, 2015)

Beautiful plant. Congrats on the second bloom!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 27, 2015)

Pretty amazing to see that 3rd bud, even if it did disappear.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 27, 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 28, 2015)

well done.


----------



## phraggy (Aug 29, 2015)

2nd bud opened today. Should improve (or not !! ) over the next few days. very pleased though.
Ed


----------



## Wendy (Aug 29, 2015)

Nice! Has the first flower fallen yet of can it carry two at once?


----------



## phraggy (Aug 29, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Nice! Has the first flower fallen yet of can it carry two at once?



I doubt that it can carry two open flowers on the single stem it produces. The 1st bloom was looking wafer thin so I cut it off and the second opened two days later. I think if I hadn't removed the flower I would still have a bud. I also think by removing the flower it stimulated the 2nd bud to burst forth!!

Ed


----------

